# Custom Shower addition plumbing questions



## alxv (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi to all, 
My first post on here.. hope i'll get some help on some of my questions..

I'm starting to remodel my bathroom and want to make sure i plan everything ahead. bare with me i'll have many questions and hope you guys can help me..

Previously the bathroom had only a jet bath and i'm now adding a custom tiled shower.

Plumbing runs on 1/2 copper lines.

Tub moves a bit so the drain has to be moved too

#1 If the drain that was already in places is realy close to were it was before but that the P-trap is not right after the tub drain but maybe a foot further... does this makes a big difference or it as to be right underneat it ?

The shower i am installing will the the following :

1 rain shower kohler watertile (see here)

3 or 4 Kohler watertile bodysprays (see here)

1 regular Showerhead

I will use 3 volume control valves for those items and will be all tied up to a thermostatic valve


#2 I'm worried that a 1/2 pipe won't be enough for this type of system and that the pressure won't be enough... i know for the bodysparays i'm supposed to do a pressure balancing loop. any suggestions??? comments ?

i'm pretty close to the water heater if that makes a difference.

#3 since i have no previous experience in this... could all these devices should be run on 1 water line or on multiples ?

#4 what about the shower drain.. all plumbing surounding this area is 1 1/2.. is having a 2" drain that neccessary ?

#5 i thought of running PEX instead of copper... would this be a good idea ? or should i just stay with copper ?

#6 the thermostatic valvel that i looked at are kohler too.. they come or in 1/2" or 3/4". could i use a 3/4 valve with fittings on the water feed? would that help the output ?

If you want you can look at the specs of the kohler devices i mentionned maybe that will help you in knowing what is needed

I really thank you all for you help

Alex


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Half inch copper is fine. Your tee offs have to be smaller then the main line though. Be sure to use 3/8 or 1/4 tees. You can use flexible tubing or that plastic ice maker line Home Depot sells if you want to save some money. If you don't like soldering use compression tees, they should work good for ya.

You probably have a house trap so their is no need for the p-trap. Traps are just a scam to sell more fittings. You really only need the house trap.

For the balancing loop all you do is run your 3/8 line and put a compression tee wherever you want a head. You should be able to get 3/8 compression by 1/2" ips adapters. 

You can run everyone on the same line. Just install ball valves before each fixture to turn the sprays and heads on or off. Be sure to leave access panels so you can easily turn the heads on and off.

Use a 1/2" valve since you will be reducing to 3/8 anyway.


I might have missed something, I'm sure someone else will chime in.




Oh, and be sure to post lots of pictures of the finished product


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Good detailed plan Marlin:thumbsup:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Don't let these copper guys fool ya. Use Galvanized nipples, they cause alot less restriction. You dont want anything else. Believe me. (please?)
Don't forget the wild loop between the shower valve and the shower head. If you are not familliar with it it goes out from the valve 13.5", up 19.25" then towards the shower head one half of the remaining distance to the head On a 45 degree angle. The up to the proper height and over to the head.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

:laughing::laughing::thumbup: Good suggestions fellas!


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

You guys are brutal.


Just get a whole bunch of those braided supply hoses, if you can't find one long enough then couple them together with black nipples, should be all you need.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

They're stainless steel braided. They gotta last forever, right.....


We use NPT x Hose thread adapters. You can custom make garden hose to the specified length. That way ya don't have to couple together braided supplies.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Marlin said:


> Half inch copper is fine. Your tee offs have to be smaller then the main line though. Be sure to use 3/8 or 1/4 tees. You can use flexible tubing or that plastic ice maker line Home Depot sells if you want to save some money. If you don't like soldering use compression tees, they should work good for ya.
> 
> You probably have a house trap so their is no need for the p-trap. Traps are just a scam to sell more fittings. You really only need the house trap.
> 
> ...


 I love that plastic tubing home depot sells, all you have to do is glue it up with pcv glue, the blue stuff and you are done. That blue pcv glue is so reliable you don't even have to test your work.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Hope you know he is banned, :ban: and your wasting the lifespan of the keys on your keyboard, but go on ahead and post all you want. :bangin: :laughing:


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

ron The Plumber said:


> hope You Know He Is Banned, :ban: And Your Wasting The Lifespan Of The Keys On Your Keyboard, But Go On Ahead And Post All You Want. :bangin: :laughing:


Roflol

It's called therapy Ron.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Hope you know he is banned, :ban: and your wasting the lifespan of the keys on your keyboard, but go on ahead and post all you want. :bangin: :laughing:


Just pratice for the real event Ron. Besides, this is funny s


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Hope you know he is banned, :ban: and your wasting the lifespan of the keys on your keyboard, but go on ahead and post all you want. :bangin: :laughing:


I saw the banned, but if the post stays up we may as well have fun with it.:tongue_smilie:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I sure everyone knew, cause there would have been lots or red flags in the report logs. :laughing:


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Hope you know he is banned, :ban: and your wasting the lifespan of the keys on your keyboard, but go on ahead and post all you want. :bangin: :laughing:


*You RUINED it!*

*I was just about to spill the beans 'bout the inside secret of using garden house connecting periodically into the water lines inside the walls.*


----------



## RHplumbing (Sep 23, 2008)

All you guys are great , i haven't laught that hard for a month , loved the garden hose and the 1/4 '' loop , thanks


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Poor guy, he just wanted to do a good job.....:laughing: I was thinking he needed at least a 2 1/2" line feeding the showers and 1 1/4" feeding the heads... at least.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

holy hell i missed the banned part and started reading the suggestions for half a second i was losing respect for you guys. then realizing this was an ambush laughed my ass off. its good to know how being a new guy to the group how were going to take care of interlopers and hacks. i really was expecting to hear fetzer valves and 40 weight ball bearings:laughing:


----------



## Pipemaster (Jul 29, 2008)

*And here i was going to suggest a sloan powerfush mounted behind the tile for a quick rinse off* :laughing:


----------

